# Click auf LinearLayout



## JAVAnnik (19. Mrz 2014)

Halli Hallo alle zusammen,

ist es möglich die Position eines Clicks auf ein LinearLayout zu bestimmen?!

Mit dem OnClickListener bekommt man ja keine Position, der OnTouchListener wird nur beim Berühren, nicht beim Click aktiv und den OnItemClickListener gibt es nicht für das LinearLayout...

mfg Javannik


----------



## MF (19. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

mit dem OnTouchListener bekommst Du die Position.

Beispiel (Klick auf linker oder rechter Seite ?):

```
...
Boolean leftClick;      // Klick auf linker Seite  ?
...
// Listener setzen mit setOnTouchListener(this);	
...
// 
public boolean onTouch(View v, MotionEvent event) {
		this.leftClick = ((v.getWidth()/2) > event.getX()); 				
		return false; // Event nicht "verbrauchen" um es weiter zu nutzen 
                      // oder true - dann ist es es verbraucht und nicht mehr weiter nutzbar
}

..
```

siehe auch:
View.OnTouchListener | Android Developers

Viele Grüße
MF


----------

